# .45-70 high pressure loads



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

.45-70 high pressure loads I got with an assortment of .45-70 ammo. they look like customs. only meant for Ruger falling blocks, would probably be fine for kodiak doubles and siamese mausers. theyre 405 gr remingtons over 55 grs of imr 3031. too hot for my handi rifle. $30 to any Ruger #1 or #3 owners out there.


----------

